# EOY use year question [Marriott Barony in Hilton Head]



## Boonie (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi all  -  I'm confused on EOY usage maintenance fees.  I thought you only paid MF's for the use year ie odd 2015 but I'm being told its every year you pay but only get to use it that odd yr.  Confused...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 9, 2013)

We need to know what resort you are looking at to provide an accurate answer - every resort is different.  With some you pay 50% every year, and with some you only pay during the use year.


----------



## Boonie (Aug 10, 2013)

Marriott Barony in Hilton Head


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Marriott EOY*

My understanding is that Marriott bills the EOY maintenance fees in the year of use and the year after. They bill half the amount in each year.

Usage for 2015 would be paid in maintenance fees to Marriott in 2015 and 2016.

Some of the sellers on ebay charge an additional half maintenance fee in the year before usage. For 2015 usage they expect you to pay in 2014. If the unit is transferred to you in 2013, you would be the owner on Jan 2014 and would be billed for the 2014 maintenance, even if you didn't use the 2013 week.

I would add that extra half maintenance to the auction price in determining how much I would pay for the unit. It may still be a good deal.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 14, 2013)

Entire thread has been moved to top of Marriott Resort System Forum for any further discussion or comments that may help the OP.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 15, 2013)

The fees are billed in advance.  So if you own odds years (say 2013) your 1/2 fees from 2012 and 1/2 fees from 2013 together pay for your 2013 week.  This is why most eBay sellers want both years' fees if you get one year's usage.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 15, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> The fees are billed in advance.  So if you own odds years (say 2013) your 1/2 fees from 2012 and 1/2 fees from 2013 together pay for your 2013 week.  This is why most eBay sellers want both years' fees if you get one year's usage.



Terry, this isn't correct.  MF's for EOY Weeks are billed 50% in the year of use and 50% in the year after.

Over the years there have been quite a few related threads in which experienced owners of EOY Weeks have explained that their purchase terms as well as their governing docs prove it.  A quote from TUGger BocaBoy in this thread explains it best, I think:


> This MF issue on EOY weeks is one that I am 100% totally sure of and I would bet my retirement plan and my house and my family on it. Dioxide is right in confirming what I wrote earlier. One thing that continually baffles me is why so many people here automatically dispute this rather than check out the facts. There have been several threads on this in the past and it happens every time. I have bought 6 EOYs from Marriott over the years and sold 4 of them. In every one of the ten cases the MF were paid in the year of first usage and the following year. The documents are clear and explicit on this point. Think about it. If someone bought an EOY from Marriott with immediate usage in the year of purchase, there would have been no one to pay the first installment. I often bought in an even (or odd) year with first usage in the following even (or odd) year two years out, which is when I was first billed the MF.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 15, 2013)

Boonie said:


> Hi all  -  I'm confused on EOY usage maintenance fees.  I thought you only paid MF's for the use year ie odd 2015 but I'm being told its every year you pay but only get to use it that odd yr.  Confused...





DeniseM said:


> We need to know what resort you are looking at to provide an accurate answer - every resort is different.  With some you pay 50% every year, and with some you only pay during the use year.



As Denise said. In some TS systems you pay MFs on an EOY TS only in the year of use. BUT in Marriott you pay the MFs 50% in the year of use and 50% the next year. ( You do not pay 100 % each year but 50%)


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 15, 2013)

I own two EOY Odd Marriotts.  The first was bought resale so it is a mute point. 

The second was a direct purchase from Marriott.  It is for odd years and was purchased during an odd year stay (07) at the first Marriott I bought. The salesperson gave me the spiel that Marriott was paying the MF's for 1/2 of my first year's usage, the 06 portion.  I would need to convert my 07 week to 100K MR points, because the platinum season I was buying was within weeks of being over at the new resort.  I was informed that my first usage would be in 09, and that I was going to have to pay MF's in 08 & 09 for 09's usage.

I could be wrong, but this made perfect sense to me, and I have never seen any Marriott documentation to counter it. 

I also read BocaBoy's post but didn't see any documentation from Marriott.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 15, 2013)

Guys,

Does it matter at all??

You will pay 50% in the use year and the other 50% in the non-use year. What does it matter if the non use year is the year before use or the year after use?


----------



## indyhorizons (Aug 15, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does it matter at all??
> 
> You will pay 50% in the use year and the other 50% in the non-use year. What does it matter if the non use year is the year before use or the year after use?



Bill I think it matters a great deal if someone is purchasing resale. It is important to know as it will affect the price one is willing to pay.


----------

